# A noob question?



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

How exactly does one tell species form each other?? I mean they classify frogs into families... okay so on what characteristis do they use? i have a faint idea of how they do it. Can anyone give an example?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well, there is genus, species, subspecies, the main catgory is phenotype then there are genotypes as well, but when a new frog is dicovered some get sacreficed to science and that is part of how they are able to determine that.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Could you explain phenotype and genotype?

How exaclty does a species be a subspecies?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

phenotype, is the oustside appearance, genotype is their genetic background

subsecies are often classified from a species if their phenotype is simislar, but if their calls are on different frequentcies and other factors as well such as how they breed, their egg coloration and so on.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you! I get it now and can move farther in my research 

big help, man


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

no problem
what research are you doing?


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Everything. I'm researching everything, species, families, morphs, anatomy, distribution, conservation status, all the scientific, biology, anatomy, and husbandry care


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Like Juilio stated, specimens are being analyzed for genetics in order to classify them. A recent genetic test is what determined that azureus are actually a form of the tinc species. Though many of us (myself included) considered them as tincs all along.


----------

